# help



## dany3113 (Jan 19, 2014)

hi, new to this & needing some info.......

me & the hubby have been trying for a baby for nearly 4yrs, ive been for scans & found nothing, my periods are all over the place too  

hubby is planning to have sperm tests done soon.

my 2 wonderfull sisters have both said they will be a surrogate for me (1 sister has had twins nautrally, the other hasn't had kids yet) but im unsure how we could go through the process, money is also a huge issue, i know my sisters wouldnt want paying for it but its the costs of medical treatment.

please help........

thanks xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Dany,

I was going to be a surrogate for my sister, but her marriage broke down.  I don't know for sure, but a basic bog standard IVF/ICSI is on average about £5,000 for a complete cycle and you would then have some legal costs to become the Mother of the baby.  

Ask on the lawyer thread about the legal costs, as she will be able to help you.

Good luck on your journey.

X


----------

